# opinion on 18" chrome wheels for my 71 lemans convertible



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Yesterday I did a trade and got me an older el camino. The el camino came with some chrome 18" Boss Wheels and the bolt pattern is the same as my 71 lemans convertible. I need help with your thoughts "members" if this style wheel will look good on my 71 lemans. Thanks for your input. Currently I have the old school centerline aluminium wheels on my car, skinnies in the front and 50's in the rear.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Little to blingy for me, but if they have good rubber on them, they will handle a lot better than your current set up. If they fit the Elcamino they should fit the Lemans. I'm a centerline guy, so...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thumbs down from here. Just say "No" to "Ghet-to". To each his own, tho'!!


----------



## gto455pr (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi!!! I think is better if you can install them on the car, photos and post it. I will love to see them sime I'm also looking to buys some wheels for my 70 black GTO.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I like them as long as you don't have to use rubber bands for tires.... I agree, mount them and show pix....


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah, I really need to mount them and check it out. I really dont want it to look like a lowrider, LOL. As soon as I get a chance I'll mount them on the car and post pics.


----------



## charlie4170 (Feb 16, 2010)

Old thread, but I was searching around for this topic so I figured I would bump it up to the top rather than starting a new thread asking basically the same thing...

Im also thinking of doing some American Racing 18x8's (zero offset) on my '69 convertible. Just wondering if anyone had any idea what a good size tire would be? The car is stock height, no plans on lowering it. Not sure how wide I can go (or what aspect ratio) on an 18" rim without rubbing???


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I agree with the previous post, install and take pictures. I like 17 or 18 inch polish Torq Thrust. That size wheel in chrome is too much (my opinion)


----------



## MagnumBS (Apr 10, 2011)

Break out the wire brushes and plan on spending a few hours cleaning up the drums and other brake parts that will show through the new rims. I'm with 68Greengoat on the rubber band tires.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

here is a tire size comparison/conversion site Tire size calculator 
very handy for figuring out what size tires to put on bigger rims and keep the speedo accurate


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ya gotta know the width and offset, and backspace to pick tires.....NO RUBBER BANDS PLEASE!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i like centerlines too, but those should look ok on the 71' with the big round wheel wells...agree with the guys that you should get some rubber with sidewalls and as Eric said since you don't know offset you will want to mount and measure for the best rubber or you'll have to "Joe Dirt" the rear end to keep from shredding them over speed bumps.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I wouldn't do it.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm gonna say no, but I'm not a chrome guy. I found I would like to have 18s, vs the 17s I bought, but they are close.


----------

